# BMWCCA-San Diego Chap. Auto-x (Aug 13th)



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Posted on behalf of Dan Tackett:



> Hello Autocrossers:
> 
> The next San Diego Chapter Autocross is coming up 3 weeks from tomorrow (Sat. July 23), *on Saturday August 13th*. This is our first Autocross since the end of June, so it's time to get out and have some fun in a parking lot! August is the only month without any official holidays, so we can create our own escape for a day. *We will have openings for 80 BMWs and MINIs and we'll hold 20 openings for non-BMWs on a first-come, first-served basis.* Our last Autocross completely sold out in advance with online registration, so I urge you to get your spot so you're not disappointed.
> 
> ...


----------

